
How do I pivot from content consumption to creation? - takizawa11
I feel that I spend too much time on consuming content, rather than on creating things.<p>To some extent I feel like that this state is influenced by the current world we live in. For example, Youtube videos always suggest the next great video that you should watch.<p>Do you have any tips on how a person can pivot themselves from content consumption towards creation?<p>I should also mention that this topic is also applicable to my computer programming studies. I feel like I am always studying some book, rather than actually creating programs. This might have something to do with why I never feel quite fluent in my coding.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate any tips from anyone who has made the transition successfully. What did you change in your life? How did the changes impact you?
======
WheelsAtLarge
1st you learn, then you copy and lastly, you create.

What you do is decide what you want to learn and learn while copying something
that you find good. If you can't decide then you pick at random. Do that over
and over until you feel comfortable with what you are doing. Once you are
comfortable you slowly start to be creative. After many years of creating with
an eye towards mastering. You will master. You'll need someone to critic you.
There is no shortcut. You have to follow the process.

------
zlast
Creation happens naturally when you care about something very much, and try to
optimize.

I was raised on my mother's delicious cooking, and have traveled extensively
to Asia. One particular dish I fell in love with was Japanese curry.

The restaurants serving Japanese curry around me closed, so I decided one day
to learn it. I've made it a few times since then!

Creation happens naturally - so I'd suggest instead to find out what you
enjoy. If you enjoy something enough, you will create it when it is missing.

------
gregjor
That’s not a pivot, that’s learning and practicing completely different
skills. Anyone can read or watch a video. Writing something interesting, or
making a video, require different talents and skills. Passive vs. active.
Spend more time actively creating and less time flipping through YouTube.

